# Teaching in Canada?



## Lexie

Hi all,

I'm new to Expats but was wondering if you could provide some information please?

I've just completed training to become a Primary School Teacher with QTS in Wales and I am very interested in teaching in Canada. My girlfriend has just completed her undergraduate degree in History and Religious Studies and wants to complete a PGCE.

1) Is it possible for me to teach in Canada with my qualifications?
2) Is it best for my girlfriend to complete her PGCE (teacher training) in Wales or in Canada?
3) Is there a need for primary trained teachers in Canada?

Many thanks in advance

Lee


----------



## Deeana

Hi,
In order to teach in the state system in Canada you have to have either a Canadian teaching qualification or to have the equivalent from another country. The UK training does not match up to the Canadian in any way, and you will have to enrol in a university teaching degree course to requalify before being considered for employment. I know this to my cost, having gone through the same thing myself, and I have a son with several years of UK teaching experience now who cannot return to Canada as a teacher. He will have to go back to university and do a 2 year course before starting again in his career. The same kind of advice applies to many professions and trades. My husband is a degree holding mechanical engineer with (at the time we emigrated) 15 years experience at a high level but the only job he could get was as a painter. Luckily he progressed rapidly, but myself although I retrained I was never able to enter the system. It is hard to break into what can be seen as a network of people who know each other (this was in Calgary). Hard to accept this reality, but it is true.


----------



## Lavender_etc

Hi,
I'm a qualified teacher in Ontario. Anyone who wants to teach in Canada must go through the process of being certified at the provincial level. You submit your documents, transcripts, degrees etc and then you are told if you qualify. For example in Ontario you must be certified through the Ontario College of Teachers in order to teach in publically funded school. Google Ontario College of Teachers for more info about being an overseas trained teacher.

Re: primary teachers. The key work is FRENCH. If you are fluent in French, can get certification to teach here, there are always French jobs being advertised. There is a need for French teachers at all levels. Otherwise, it's hard to get a full time teaching job. I can specifically speak to BC and Ontario, but I've heard it's not great in other provinces either. We have a lot of unemployed teachers here. My understanding is that Toronto is always hiring teachers, however in most parts of the country you would likely start off as a supply teacher and then get long term assignments and eventually get a contract job. I graduated 5 years ago and am still a supply teacher. On the plus side the pay isn't too bad. I make $190 day as a supply teacher and if you get a long term assignment you can make $220 a day or more depending on the school board.


----------



## DTHOMAS

Hello:
I've been teaching HS English in Quebec for 11 years. I did a PGCE (English) in the UK back in 96-97. I can teach anywhere in Canada - I'm registered with the MELS (Quebec), theOntario College of Teachers and the BC Teacher's College. I had to submit all my credentials and transcripts to get equivalency or teaching certification. Some provinces (QC and BC) require foreign teachers to take 3-6 credits of iniversity in Canada (usually equivalency or provincial systems courses). You will not have to go back to school to retrain if you have a PGCE and a BA in a teachable subject.
Primary teaching opportunities are really scarce in BC, Quebec and Ontario - with one exception; remote areas. Declining demographics and city-centred populations are responsible for this. If you can teach French (language or subjects) this is a huge advantage - the demand for French speaking teachers exists in every province, including Quebec. 
As a new teacher you are at a great disadvantage - it will take a number of years as a sub/supply teacher and much moving from school to school before you get permanent or tenured. One option is the private sector, which sucks, as the pay is unfavourable and the schools often take advantage of their staff (working them excessively and with too many responsibilities). Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## haushinka_66_

*Teacher of the Deaf?*

Hiya everyone,

I'm a newbie here. My husband and I are thinking about making the move to Canada at some point but are in no deperate rush to leave Scotland. 

After reading the thread here, I'm disappointed to read there is not a great demand for teachers and that we would have to go through some sort of university training. In Scotland we have four years to train to become a teacher but realise in England, teachers who want to teach in Scotland need to go through the same sort of routine as we would have to undergo in Canada. 

My question is quite specific though. I am currently in the middle of my postgrad masters to become a qualified teacher of the deaf. Does anyone have any information on any assosiations I could contact to enquire about jobs in this field? I have tried using a search engine but have not been very successful!

Many thanks!


----------



## lanie911

hmm... interesting question about working with deaf children... i have a friend who is working in alberta with deaf and blind children, will see if she knows anything for you.


----------



## haushinka_66_

lanie911 said:


> hmm... interesting question about working with deaf children... i have a friend who is working in alberta with deaf and blind children, will see if she knows anything for you.


That would be very useful and much appreciated!


----------



## bringbackleroybrown

interesting thread. i'm a teacher considering making the move also. 

with regards to teaching does a PGCE count as the equivalent of a masters in Canada??? i'm 2 points shy of 97 needed to pass if it doesn't!!


----------



## Deeana

I'm afraid not. No extra points on my application. And later once there I found it didn't count for much at all. I was able to get a few credits for what I had done on my PGCE and degree, but still had a year of university to do in Calgary to make up the difference between my qualifications and the Canadian one. And of course I had to pay for it - although you don't have to pay the foreign rate once you have a Permanent Resident's visa.




bringbackleroybrown said:


> interesting thread. i'm a teacher considering making the move also.
> 
> with regards to teaching does a PGCE count as the equivalent of a masters in Canada??? i'm 2 points shy of 97 needed to pass if it doesn't!!


----------



## bringbackleroybrown

thanks for the quick reply!!!

does the pgce count as a second university degrees at the bachelor’s level?

if you don't mind me asking how did you get enough points? is it next to impossible without family or a spouse? i'm worried i'll have to wait to gain enough experience teaching in the uk to get to canada and then find i'll have to retain once there!


----------



## Deeana

To make sure of the information I would email a Canadian university and ask them how they rate a PGCE. But in my case it didn't count as a second degree when we applied, it was considered a professional qualification which wasn't recognized in Alberta/Canada and needed to be upgraded, but I didn't find that out until I got to Canada! Oops!

And frankly I would not have got in at that time on my own, no hope. My husband had a degree in Engineering and about 15 years experience in the same field. That was where most of our points came from. 

And on your last point, yes, most likely. My son, who has a Canadian education and citizenship, but who trained to teach in the UK, cannot go back to Canada and teach without going to university for TWO years fulltime. His experience counts for NIX, NADA, as far as teaching in Canada is concerned.

Not easy. Also, I have to warn you, getting a job in teaching might not be that easy. It seemed to me that there was a lot of "jobs for the boys" going on in Calgary at that time. 

Thing is, what happens is, people train to become teachers, and they do A LOT of teaching practise in the local schools. Then they get hired by those schools. If I had wanted a job I would have had to take another year and do the teaching practise. To be honest I ran out of momentum and money before I managed it!

That sounds terribly negative! I'm sorry! Don't take my word for gospel - check out the universities and their attitude towards British teachers. It may have changed in some ways and in some places. I'd be very interested to hear what you find out. I know the Calgary information is up to date though, because of my son's recent enquiries.






bringbackleroybrown said:


> thanks for the quick reply!!!
> 
> does the pgce count as a second university degrees at the bachelor’s level?
> 
> if you don't mind me asking how did you get enough points? is it next to impossible without family or a spouse? i'm worried i'll have to wait to gain enough experience teaching in the uk to get to canada and then find i'll have to retain once there!


----------



## lanie911

Hey my friend said there are jobs for people with those skills. but i think that maybe you would have better luck if you got in contact with the Alberta board of Education. i think they might be a pretty good place to start from.


----------



## lanie911

http://www.teachers.ab.ca/ a good website i think for people wanting to move to alberta that are teachers.


----------



## JumpingBean

Hi everyone - another newbie here! 

Does anybody know anything about becoming an instrumental music teacher in Canada? 

Are they required to have similar qualifications as classroom teachers? Is there any more demand??

My partner and I are considering moving to Toronto in 2 years. I would like to continue with peripatetic teaching in schools and teaching privately at home.

I have a BMus and a Masters in Music Teaching in Professional Practice. I don't currently have QTS, but would consider further training in Canada if this would help me get my foot in the door!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## loukemper

*teaching*

hi all, im looking to emigrate to canada with my husband( he is a canadian citizen)
i am a teaching assistant here in the uk, is there a need for them in canada ? if so will the nvq level 2 i have got be good enough to get a job as a teaching assistant in canada?
thank you in advance for any advice )


----------



## blondepixie

Does anyone know how a Masters Degree in Education would convert to a Canadian qualification?


----------



## chan_konabe

blondepixie said:


> Does anyone know how a Masters Degree in Education would convert to a Canadian qualification?


I'm an elementary school teacher in BC. The answer to your question depends a lot on the province in which you wish to live. As education in Canada is a provincial, not federal, responsibility, each province has its own teacher certification requirements. However, provinces have just recently attempted to 'harmonize' the certification requirements of various professionals (including teachers) to allow easier inter-provincial labour movements. This is a difficult task because some provinces have very 'strict' requirements while others don't.

Anyway, your first step would be to contact the professional certification authority for teachers in the province. In BC, for example, this is the BC College of Teachers (BCCT). They will evaluate your foreign teaching credentials to see if it's equivalent to that of a teacher trained inside the province. Three things could happen: 1) They could issue you a provincial teaching certificate, 2) They could ask you to enrol in a teacher education program at a university in the province, or 3) They could issue you a temporary teaching certificate with the requirement that you must take one-or-two extra courses before the expiry date (usually 5 years).

From my experience as a teacher in BC, most foreign-trained teachers fall into the third category because we've very strict teacher requirements here. Even teachers moving from other provinces had to take additional university coursework before teaching here (at least, this was prior to the recent inter-provincial labour movement agreements). Which courses you take depends on your grade or subject level. For example, elementary school teachers need a certain number of Canadian Studies courses and university-level science courses (that must include a lab component).

If you give me more info, I should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## ottou

Lexie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to Expats but was wondering if you could provide some information please?
> 
> I've just completed training to become a Primary School Teacher with QTS in Wales and I am very interested in teaching in Canada. My girlfriend has just completed her undergraduate degree in History and Religious Studies and wants to complete a PGCE.
> 
> 1) Is it possible for me to teach in Canada with my qualifications?
> 2) Is it best for my girlfriend to complete her PGCE (teacher training) in Wales or in Canada?
> 3) Is there a need for primary trained teachers in Canada?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Lee


I think it would depend on the province that you are going to. It may be relatively easy to get a job in the private schools with teaching quals from the UK, otherwise here in ontario you have to have an ontario teaching certificate.

For your girlfriend, it would be probably best to get an ontario qualification, a full time option may be Charles Sturt University-an Aussie Uni based in Burlington Ontario who offer a one year program, quite a few places do weekend courses Uof T, Brock etc.

good luck


----------



## Oliver

*Where abouts do you teach in BC*

I too am English and want to emigrate to BC with my wife and daughter in a few years time. Ideally I would like to train as an immersion elementary teacher. I have a BA in French and will be begining a Primary PGCE course this september to become a primary school teacher here in the near future.

I understand there is a great need for specialists of French in Canada and was wondering what yiou could tell me about elementary teaching work in BC and in the area that you live.

1)What are the hours /holidays like?

2)Are people in BC school communities welcoming and friendly to yet more British immigrants? 

3)And also what subjects do you think I would need to study to qualify as a teacher in BC?

Any comments (particuallly about BC) would be really helpful, 

All the best, Oliver.


----------



## SLOVENIAFAN

*Teaching prospects*



Lexie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to Expats but was wondering if you could provide some information please?
> 
> I've just completed training to become a Primary School Teacher with QTS in Wales and I am very interested in teaching in Canada. My girlfriend has just completed her undergraduate degree in History and Religious Studies and wants to complete a PGCE.
> 
> 1) Is it possible for me to teach in Canada with my qualifications?
> 2) Is it best for my girlfriend to complete her PGCE (teacher training) in Wales or in Canada?
> 3) Is there a need for primary trained teachers in Canada?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Lee



Unfortunately Canada Immigration is very poor in informing prospective professionals regarding their prospects to find employment for which they are qaulified in their own country. I meet countless physicians, dentist, lawyers who drive taxis or work in bagel shops...To requalify it sometimes takes up to 5 years, that is if you have the money to support yourself and study. 

Regarding you qualifications please do contact schools and colleges in the province where you would like to teach (there are differences in qualifications also among provinces) and ask them whether your degree/certificate is valid in Canada. Also cruise job adds in papers and phone them, ask whether they would consider your certification. Contacting day cares directly would be best.

I do not want to scare you, however, with today's cheap phone lines, please do educate yourself before you come here. It is a great country but with many, many rules.

Good luck

Irena from Ottawa


----------



## chan_konabe

> I too am English and want to emigrate to BC with my wife and daughter in a few years time. Ideally I would like to train as an immersion elementary teacher. I have a BA in French and will be begining a Primary PGCE course this september to become a primary school teacher here in the near future.
> 
> I understand there is a great need for specialists of French in Canada and was wondering what yiou could tell me about elementary teaching work in BC and in the area that you live.


French immersion teachers, unlike elementary school generalists, are in high demand in BC. Many parents want to put their children in French immersion programs - some even camp overnight in lines before the registration dates in order to guarantee enrolment. As a result, every district would like to have as many French immersion programs as possible. As a French immersion teacher, you could have your choice of school districts to work in - something that other teachers can't say.



> 3)And also what subjects do you think I would need to study to qualify as a teacher in BC?


As I mentioned above, you'll have to contact the BC College of Teachers for such information. They'll evaluate your education and training to see if it is equivalent to that of a teaching graduate from a BC university. They'll let you know which courses, if any, you're missing.


----------



## Oliver

Thanks so much for your info, I've asked related questions before on the forum and got vague answers so thanks.

Also, I understand that getting work in BC is more through _who_ you know and getting to know people is just as important as putting in lots of applications. Do you have any suggestions of who I could contact/speak to/write to to almost get connected before I move over (or could I even visit some schools when we take a trip in BC in the near future)?

What are your thoughts on how I could best get work coming in from overseas and all (seeing as you are already in the education system).

Thanks for your thoughts and your time,

regards,

Oliver.


----------



## chan_konabe

> Thanks so much for your info, I've asked related questions before on the forum and got vague answers so thanks.


I'm an elementary school teacher in BC so I can give you very precise information about teaching and the education system here.



> Also, I understand that getting work in BC is more through _who_ you know and getting to know people is just as important as putting in lots of applications. Do you have any suggestions of who I could contact/speak to/write to to almost get connected before I move over (or could I even visit some schools when we take a trip in BC in the near future)?


For teachers in BC, the employment situation doesn't really work like your description. Teaching in BC is heavily unionized so years of seniority play a more important role in gaining employment than experience, education or ability. Whereas networking might be important for other professions in BC, for teachers, that isn't the case. Everything depends on where you are on the seniority ladder. It gets very detailed too. All teachers in a school district are given a number to mark their seniority. If two or more teachers were hired on the same date, the specific _time_ of their hiring would determine the more senior teacher. Whenever there are any hirings, bumpings and lay-offs, the school districts continually refer to this seniority list. The higher you're up on this list (ie, the more seniority you have), the better your position.

As for putting in lots of applications, many school districts won't consider you for a position (even though you could teach a much desired subject!), without having permission to work in Canada and a BCCT teaching certificate. Be sure to get these first. 

As for school contacts, you'll have to know which school district to contact. Use this map to help you get further information on the various school districts in BC.

BC School District Contacts

As for arranging school visits during a trip to Canada, that might be difficult, but not impossible. Usually guests to the school require a completed criminal record check beforehand. Talk to the HR department of the school district to see if it would be possible to arrange a visit to a school. Again, as a French Immersion teacher, I imagine you'll have more flexibility than normal.



> What are your thoughts on how I could best get work coming in from overseas and all (seeing as you are already in the education system).


As I mentioned above, there is a job waiting here for you because you're a French Immersion teacher. The only thing you'll need to do is make sure that your paperwork is complete (permission to work in Canada and BCCT teaching certificate). Nothing much can happen until those two things are complete. Although the employment situation for other teachers in BC isn't good at this moment in time, for French Immersion teachers, it's much better. You will find a job without too much difficulty so don't place too much effort on your job search until the above two items are near completion.


----------



## Dwoodpeace

*Lost...*



DTHOMAS said:


> Hello:
> I've been teaching HS English in Quebec for 11 years. I did a PGCE (English) in the UK back in 96-97. I can teach anywhere in Canada - I'm registered with the MELS (Quebec), theOntario College of Teachers and the BC Teacher's College. I had to submit all my credentials and transcripts to get equivalency or teaching certification. Some provinces (QC and BC) require foreign teachers to take 3-6 credits of iniversity in Canada (usually equivalency or provincial systems courses). You will not have to go back to school to retrain if you have a PGCE and a BA in a teachable subject.
> Primary teaching opportunities are really scarce in BC, Quebec and Ontario - with one exception; remote areas. Declining demographics and city-centred populations are responsible for this. If you can teach French (language or subjects) this is a huge advantage - the demand for French speaking teachers exists in every province, including Quebec.
> As a new teacher you are at a great disadvantage - it will take a number of years as a sub/supply teacher and much moving from school to school before you get permanent or tenured. One option is the private sector, which sucks, as the pay is unfavourable and the schools often take advantage of their staff (working them excessively and with too many responsibilities). Good luck with your efforts.




Hi,
I'm French and got an English degree from a French university, but I'm now teaching Languages In the Uk where I got a PGCE. I'm interested in moving to canada for good but must admit I just don't know where to start. Could anyone point me in the right direction please?!

Thanks


----------



## Debbie UK

I'm currently looking at the best options for qualifying to teach in Quebec so I'd like to join this thread. 
I feel as though it's a bit bleak from reading this thread so far.. I've only just completed my degree and have no classroom experience yet. I'm looking at my options regarding GTP ( which I am understanding does not qualify you in Quebec) PGCE ( Which does but you still have to do more training once you are in Quebec ) 
Or would it be better to just go and train from scratch in Quebec itself?
I have no idea of the financial costs regarding Quebec ed.. 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ParisianDeb

Hi,

I am planning to move to Prince Edward Island next summer and I was wondering whether I was eligible to work as a teacher assistant or supply teacher with my BA in English literature and civilization (graduating in June 10). I don't have a PGCE or any kind of teaching training since the system is different here in France. But I would like to teach French to English-speaking individuals.
Prince Edward Island is pretty much remote and I'm not sure what to expect.
Thank you for your help,
Deb


----------



## Auld Yin

ParisianDeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Prince Edward Island next summer and I was wondering whether I was eligible to work as a teacher assistant or supply teacher with my BA in English literature and civilization (graduating in June 10). I don't have a PGCE or any kind of teaching training since the system is different here in France. But I would like to teach French to English-speaking individuals.
> Prince Edward Island is pretty much remote and I'm not sure what to expect.
> Thank you for your help,
> Deb


Under what Visa scheme do you plan to move to Canada (PEI)? As far as teaching there is concerned you will need to have your qualifications evaluated. In Canada teachers are normally required to have attended Teachers' College and obtain a B.Ed. degree. You should read/study:-
Island Information: Teaching in PEI Schools


----------



## Auld Yin

Debbie UK said:


> I'm currently looking at the best options for qualifying to teach in Quebec so I'd like to join this thread.
> I feel as though it's a bit bleak from reading this thread so far.. I've only just completed my degree and have no classroom experience yet. I'm looking at my options regarding GTP ( which I am understanding does not qualify you in Quebec) PGCE ( Which does but you still have to do more training once you are in Quebec )
> Or would it be better to just go and train from scratch in Quebec itself?
> I have no idea of the financial costs regarding Quebec ed..
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


Debbie,
What type of Visa do you have ar which type do you intend to apply for?
Do you speak/write French fluently? If not then you will be restricted to English speaking schools only.
Although McGill University offers programs leading to certification in Quebec, the university does not certify teachers. This is done by the Ministère de l'Éducation, du Loisir et du Sport (MELS).
Individuals now residing in Quebec, who already have a teaching license from another province or country may obtain further information by calling:
Tel: (514) 873-4630


----------



## ParisianDeb

Thank you Auld Yin! I am planning to move under a work holiday visa.
I am half through the process. 

Deb


----------



## mlj1980

I've just done a BA in Phys Ed and will be completing 2/3'rds of an MA.Ed in Wales. The other 3rd of the MA.Ed was intended to be completed as past of a PGCE and a 20000 word dissertation post PGCE. However, plans have changed since then and now I intend to do a PGCE in Canada. What I would like to know is what elements/modules-if any- of a Canadian PGCE count towards credits to complete my British MA-alike the British system, and also would I be able to write a Masters dissertation in Canada (BC) and get it marked/supervised on-line or even by a local mentor??

Not a straight forward question- but hopefully someone can shed a little light on the situation. 

Thanks


----------



## chan_konabe

mlj1980 said:


> Not a straight forward question- but hopefully someone can shed a little light on the situation.


Hmmm... I don't have all the answers, but I hope I can help. If I understand your post correctly, I see two issues that seem connected, but need to be done separately: 1. Permission to teach in Canada (BC), and 2. Completion of your studies (MA).

1. Teaching in Canada - Education is a provincial responsibility so you'll have to contact the teacher regulating body in the province you wish to reside. For BC, this is the BC College of Teachers. They have information on their website for international teachers, including Wales. In this Wales section, it says



> BC teacher education programs are 1.5 to 2 years in length. If you have completed a 1-year program such as the Postgraduate Certificate in Education (PGCE) or Postgraduate Diploma in Education (PGDE) and no other education coursework, you will not qualify. You will need to complete some additional courses, often 2 one-semester courses, to qualify for a Conditional Certificate. You will then need to complete the remaining coursework within the 5-year validity period of the certificate. We cannot tell you what courses to take until we have completed the evaluation.


So you'll have to send in an application to BCCT to see which courses, if any, you'll need to take.

2. Completion of Studies - Once you know which courses you need to take, I'd look around at BC universities to see where they're offered. Luckily, education departments have rapidly expanded over the last few years and courses are offered throughout the province - smaller universities, not just the big three (UBC, SFU, and UVic). I'd talk to the academic counselors at the universities to see which courses from Wales are transferable - this might prevent you from having to take some prerequisite courses before getting to the courses you really need. You might need to take two sets of courses - one to get permission to teach in BC (from the BCCT above) and the other for completion of your MA. Or, they might be one and the same - only an academic counselor would be able to guide you through this, I think.

I hope that helps. Please ask more questions if you have any. And note that I didn't talk about permission to work or study in Canada. That's an entirely different topic.

Good luck!


----------



## Sabrina 55

*A similar situation to yours*



Dwoodpeace said:


> Hi,
> I'm French and got an English degree from a French university, but I'm now teaching Languages In the Uk where I got a PGCE. I'm interested in moving to canada for good but must admit I just don't know where to start. Could anyone point me in the right direction please?!
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

I was reading everyone's posted messages when I found yours. 
I'm really interested in your case - not being able to answer it though - but just to know if anyone has given you an answer. 
I'm French, I did my Licence in a French university then went to live in UK where I passed my PGCE and taught for 3 years in a secondary school. I had to come back to France where my degree is not valid so decided to take the CAPES that I failed twice. 
Moving to Canada would be a way for me to be able to teach again but I do not know if the PGCE and teaching experience would be recognized... So far, from what I've read, it depends on which provinces you went to move in, but it looks like you have to re-train somehow to get some Canadian credits which would add up to your qualification.... 
So, to sum up, my question is to know whether you got some useful information? 
I can see that you posted your message last year, have you eventually moved? Has it been easy for you to settle and to find a job as a teacher? 

I hope you'll be able to answer to my questions. 
Many thanks anyway for your time and your future help!!!

Sabrina 55


----------



## beck81uk

*Skills assessed for teaching*

Hi my name is Becky and I also have the Primary Studies with QTS degree which I also completed in Wales. I am in exactly the same boat as you. Myself and my partner so desperately want to emigrate but neither mine nor his job is on the high demands list, and we have been told that we would need a secure job offer to be considered for a Provincial Nominee Programme (which you have to apply to the individual province to gain) or as a skilled worker. And even before that the employer has to have a Labour Market Opinion to prove they can not find a suitable Canadian to fill the job they are offering you and sometimes this job has to be on the advertisement for up to 3 months. 

I have just recently sent my quals, transcripts etc to the Nova Scotia teacher credentials for a pre-assessment to see if my skills and quals match up but after having spoken to someone over the phone it doesn't look hopeful, as I was told I needed to have done a 4 year teaching degree. I tried to explain that in Wales where I live they only do the 3 year option and the 4 year BEd degree is practically dying a death in our country, there was still nothing he could do because that was the criteria. But he was nice enough to ask me to send my details anyway to see if he can provide me with advice on what I can do to up my credits for assessment. After speaking to the Nova Scotia Teacher Credentials I then researched to see if the criteria of a 4 year degree was the same for each province (because wherever you live in Canada you have to have your teacher certification for each province) and it appears that the 4 year teaching degree is a statutory requirement throughout Canada. We also hit another brick wall because Canadians do longer in school then we do so we fall down on points there. 

Its a huge ball game and myself and my partner have hit every brick wall after brick wall, but all I can say is don't give up and get on the phone to the province you wish to move to and see if speaking to someone about getting your skills assessed is possible. 

You still have to do an international English language test also to prove you are adequate in the English language - ridiculous I know - considering we are born in an English speaking country, did our education in an english speaking school but that became statutory as of June this year. 

Let me know how you get on, and I'll let you know when I hear anything back from Nova Scotia. I emailed them about 3 weeks ago but they said it could take up to 6 weeks to get back to me with some answers. 

Hope this helps and its not too disappointing. Dont give up we're not going too! 
lane:



Lexie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to Expats but was wondering if you could provide some information please?
> 
> I've just completed training to become a Primary School Teacher with QTS in Wales and I am very interested in teaching in Canada. My girlfriend has just completed her undergraduate degree in History and Religious Studies and wants to complete a PGCE.
> 
> 1) Is it possible for me to teach in Canada with my qualifications?
> 2) Is it best for my girlfriend to complete her PGCE (teacher training) in Wales or in Canada?
> 3) Is there a need for primary trained teachers in Canada?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Lee


----------



## CaliforniaDan

Apologies for resurrecting an older thread. This is my first post here so I'm not versed in the local etiquette. My wife and I have talked about moving to British Columbia for some time, so I'm researching our options.

I'm an American with a bachelor's degree and I'm currently in a teaching credential program for secondary education in California. I'm in my 30's and have some work experience (a year as a university teacher, where the lecturing requirements require no credentialing, and several years in the publishing industry). 

I'd like to teach high school English in BC (preferably in a city or suburban environment), but from reading the posts here, the prospects look a little daunting. While I have complete confidence in my ability to write, edit, and teach the language, I'm sadly lacking in local familiarity with the bureaucratic requirements and cultural savvy to navigate the economic landscape for this hope. 

I suppose my major questions are:

1) What are my prospects for being able to support myself and my family (we have a child) with my qualifications? 
2) How can I improve my chances?


----------



## kamran

private and independent school teachers dont require any teaching qualifications.


----------



## CaliforniaDan

kamran said:


> private and independent school teachers dont require any teaching qualifications.


Thank you for the information. However, I'd like to maximize my options where possible, and have eligibility to teach in the public school system, as well. I recognize that the market for English teachers in Canada tends to be lackluster in comparison to science or French, so I'm trying to learn whether I'd have a chance at competing in my chosen profession. Would you have further insight?


----------



## kamran

what is your profession in? a lot of my teachers in high school which was private were professionals in what they taught kind of. my pe teacher was a semi pro basketball player, history and law teacher was a retired infantry officer from the canadian army, language and english teachers were just holding masters in the respected field. one of my friends did teachers college at york university and she said it wasn't all that bad. you get to do a co-op at a school board but working in the public school system is sad. the kids dont respect you and in turn the teachers dont respect the kids. they just show and up leave.


----------



## CaliforniaDan

kamran said:


> what is your profession in? a lot of my teachers in high school which was private were professionals in what they taught kind of. my pe teacher was a semi pro basketball player, history and law teacher was a retired infantry officer from the canadian army, language and english teachers were just holding masters in the respected field. one of my friends did teachers college at york university and she said it wasn't all that bad. you get to do a co-op at a school board but working in the public school system is sad. the kids dont respect you and in turn the teachers dont respect the kids. they just show and up leave.


I've done some master's level work in English, but never finished the degree. I've worked as a writer (freelance) and editor at a publishing company for several years. 

What is a co-op at a school board? Are you also a teacher?


----------



## chan_konabe

CaliforniaDan said:


> While I have complete confidence in my ability to write, edit, and teach the language, I'm sadly lacking in local familiarity with the bureaucratic requirements and cultural savvy to navigate the economic landscape for this hope.
> 
> I suppose my major questions are:
> 
> 1) What are my prospects for being able to support myself and my family (we have a child) with my qualifications?
> 2) How can I improve my chances?


I'm a teacher in British Columbia and I can give you some advice and guidance. To teach in BC, you'll need to:

1) Have your California teaching qualifications evaluated by the BC College of Teachers (BCCT).
2) Get permission to work in Canada.

Education is a provincial responsibility in Canada so each province has its own teacher regulatory body responsible for certification. In BC, this is the BCCT. All elementary and secondary school teachers in BC, whether they work in the public school system or the independent (aka private) school system, must be certified by the BCCT.

In order to teach in BC, you'll have to fill out a BCCT application package for foreign-trained teachers and pay any applicable fees. You can download the application package from the BCCT web site. The BCCT will evaluate your post-secondary coursework to see if it's equivalent to that of a teacher trained within the province. If it is, they'll issue you a certificate. If it isn't, they'll require you to take additional coursework. A typical secondary school teacher in BC has a four-year undergraduate degree and a 12-month post-degree teaching qualification.

Honestly, the teacher employment situation in BC is poor right now. There are a large number of teachers (especially in Vancouver, Victoria, and the surrounding suburbs) that are unemployed and underemployed. There are a variety of reasons for this - a government that hasn't adequately funded education for almost a decade, increased class sizes, closing schools, elimination of non-classroom teaching positions (ex, librarians, counsellors, special education teachers, ESL teachers), declining student enrollment (although by the government's own statistics, this is supposed to change by 2014), teachers putting off retirement and working later into their careers, and an expansion of teacher education programs in universities across the province (thereby increasing the number of new teacher graduates). 

It is very difficult to find a full-time continuing teaching position in BC now unless you wish to live in a rural area of the province. The employment situation is especially bad for elementary school generalists and secondary school English and Social Studies teachers. The employment situation is slightly better for French teachers, shop teachers (metalwork, woodwork, auto mechanics), and alternative education teachers (those who work with students who have extreme behavioural challenges and can't function in a regular classroom).

Getting certified and finding employment is only a part of the battle. Another part is getting permission to work in Canada. I'm not an expert on immigration procedures, but you'll need the go the Skilled Worker route because there isn't a shortage of teachers in Canada (for the reasons described above). I've heard the Skilled Worker route can take a long time, but perhaps others on this site can provide you with advice.


----------



## CaliforniaDan

Thanks, chan konabe. That's exactly the kind of information I was hoping to learn (if not the answer I was hoping for).


----------



## kamran

CaliforniaDan said:


> I've done some master's level work in English, but never finished the degree. I've worked as a writer (freelance) and editor at a publishing company for several years.
> 
> What is a co-op at a school board? Are you also a teacher?


sorry im a pilot not a teacher haha.


----------



## gringotim

kamran said:


> private and independent school teachers dont require any teaching qualifications.


If anyone believes this, I have some swampland in Florida to sell you.


----------



## kamran

gringotim said:


> If anyone believes this, I have some swampland in Florida to sell you.


did you go to a private or independent school?


----------



## gringotim

kamran said:


> did you go to a private or independent school?


I went to both private and public, but anytime there is ad for a teacher for one of the private or independant schools in our area, they always state what qualifications you must have, I have never seen a teaching job advertised saying "no experience necessary" , but then maybe standards are lower where you are from.


----------



## kamran

gringotim said:


> I went to both private and public, but anytime there is ad for a teacher for one of the private or independant schools in our area, they always state what qualifications you must have, I have never seen a teaching job advertised saying "no experience necessary" , but then maybe standards are lower where you are from.


its about having a teachers degree or not, no wonder you ended up in mexico. i went to ucc so i dont think the standards are lower there. try again.


----------



## gringotim

kamran said:


> its about having a teachers degree or not, no wonder you ended up in mexico. i went to ucc so i dont think the standards are lower there. try again.


To refresh your memory, you said, "private and independent schools don't require any teaching qualifications"


----------



## kamran

gringotim said:


> To refresh your memory, you said, "private and independent schools don't require any teaching qualifications"


everyone in any field needs experience. the point i was trying to make was that in ontario you need to go to teachers college to work for the public school board. in non public schools they dont require it.


----------



## gringotim

kamran said:


> everyone in any field needs experience. the point i was trying to make was that in ontario you need to go to teachers college to work for the public school board. in non public schools they dont require it.[/QUOTE
> 
> But thats NOT what you said, and thats NOT what I was quoteing, no wonder you ended up in UAE. And FYI, not everyone in any field needs experience, otherwise nobody would ever get jobs, you have to start somewhere. or isn't that what you meant either. If you are in fact a pilot, there was a time when you didn't have any experience. I'm going to do something more constructive than this.:focus:


----------



## kamran

gringotim said:


> kamran said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone in any field needs experience. the point i was trying to make was that in ontario you need to go to teachers college to work for the public school board. in non public schools they dont require it.[/QUOTE
> 
> But thats NOT what you said, and thats NOT what I was quoteing, no wonder you ended up in UAE. And FYI, not everyone in any field needs experience, otherwise nobody would ever get jobs, you have to start somewhere. or isn't that what you meant either. If you are in fact a pilot, there was a time when you didn't have any experience. I'm going to do something more constructive than this.:focus:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah try not to get your head chopped off in mexico by warring cartels ******.
Click to expand...


----------



## bmcma021

*Supply teaching?*

Hi,
I read your message from quite a while back and thought this might be worth a shot. I am a qualified secondary school teacher of Geography/PSHE/Travel & Tourism etc currently living in Northern Ireland. Myself, my husband and my 8 month old son are very seriously considering the move to Canada to work temporarily (approx 1 yr). I have 5 yrs experience and would love to do supply teaching as a means of earning money whilst living there. I have researched work permits and understand that you need a job offer from an employer in Canada to be eligible for one, I was wondering if being on a supply teaching network (if thats what its called) would be acceptable or not to allow me to gain a job offer that way?
I have a BA degree and a PGCE also.

Many thanks if you can help at all.







Lavender_etc said:


> Hi,
> I'm a qualified teacher in Ontario. Anyone who wants to teach in Canada must go through the process of being certified at the provincial level. You submit your documents, transcripts, degrees etc and then you are told if you qualify. For example in Ontario you must be certified through the Ontario College of Teachers in order to teach in publically funded school. Google Ontario College of Teachers for more info about being an overseas trained teacher.
> 
> Re: primary teachers. The key work is FRENCH. If you are fluent in French, can get certification to teach here, there are always French jobs being advertised. There is a need for French teachers at all levels. Otherwise, it's hard to get a full time teaching job. I can specifically speak to BC and Ontario, but I've heard it's not great in other provinces either. We have a lot of unemployed teachers here. My understanding is that Toronto is always hiring teachers, however in most parts of the country you would likely start off as a supply teacher and then get long term assignments and eventually get a contract job. I graduated 5 years ago and am still a supply teacher. On the plus side the pay isn't too bad. I make $190 day as a supply teacher and if you get a long term assignment you can make $220 a day or more depending on the school board.


----------



## Dan77

*How to apply to teach in BC?*

Hi,

I would like to ask you a few questions since I want to move to Canada and to teach in British Columbia.
Firstly, I passed my PGCE at the University of Sheffield in Modern Languages in 2006. I mainly taught French but also Spanish, Russian and English (EAL and mainstream) for 3 years in various schools in Sheffield.
Then I decided to move back in France in summer 2009 and taught English in a French public college for a term and a half in 2010.
In England, I acquired the FA coaching cerficate level 1 for soccer in 2005.
I seek to prepare for my "first dan, black belt" in Aikido next year.

Would you be able to advise on how to proceed in approaching Canadian administration ? Should I apply to a University in British Columbia to earn the necessary credits ? If yes should I try any/all universities or is there one in particular I should apply to ? Do I have to apply to a student or work permit visa from France ? Is there any particular administration point for me to sort out before I officially apply ?

I considered the fact that I'll have to be a supply teacher for a few years before eventually getting permanent. I'm seeking for a new challenge and a new place to live. My first choice is British Columbia. I'm also considering Quebec but would rather live in a English speaking province. Do you have any advice on this ? Am I making any sense with such choices/priorities in locations ?

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanks in advance,
Best regards,

Daniel Bernert




DTHOMAS said:


> Hello:
> I've been teaching HS English in Quebec for 11 years. I did a PGCE (English) in the UK back in 96-97. I can teach anywhere in Canada - I'm registered with the MELS (Quebec), theOntario College of Teachers and the BC Teacher's College. I had to submit all my credentials and transcripts to get equivalency or teaching certification. Some provinces (QC and BC) require foreign teachers to take 3-6 credits of iniversity in Canada (usually equivalency or provincial systems courses). You will not have to go back to school to retrain if you have a PGCE and a BA in a teachable subject.
> Primary teaching opportunities are really scarce in BC, Quebec and Ontario - with one exception; remote areas. Declining demographics and city-centred populations are responsible for this. If you can teach French (language or subjects) this is a huge advantage - the demand for French speaking teachers exists in every province, including Quebec.
> As a new teacher you are at a great disadvantage - it will take a number of years as a sub/supply teacher and much moving from school to school before you get permanent or tenured. One option is the private sector, which sucks, as the pay is unfavourable and the schools often take advantage of their staff (working them excessively and with too many responsibilities). Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## chan_konabe

You'll need to apply to the BC Teacher Regulation Branch to have your teaching qualifications assessed. On the web site, they have country-specific information for international graduates. The BC Teacher Regulation Branch recently replaced the BC College of Teachers as the professional regulation body for teachers in the province. Only they will be able to tell you which courses, if any, you need to take before you can be certified to teach in BC.


----------



## EVHB

But it doesn't give you a visa to work it Canada.


----------



## Dan77

Hi all !

First thanks for your replies, helpful!
I am currently applying for a "French immersion Teacher" job in British Columbia so that I can be part of the "Provincial Nominee Program organised" with the French Canadian Embassy.
This is a fast track immigration process for specific skilled workers which I can qualify for thanks to my English experience/ education and French Passport.
Also I have checked BC regulations on both English and French side since my studies were in both countries. Although for now I follow the process the best I can there are areas I am not sure about. I have had a unique and rare education in between France and England. That has enabled me to acquire important teaching experiences. 
One of my referees is the Director of the teaching program at the University of Sheffield.

If the employer in British Columbia has an offer for me then we have to apply to "PNP" and that is a 4 up to 8 weeks process until the start of work in Vancouver. I imagine this is the period of time where all my credentials are gonna be checked.

The only thing I'm struggling to find out is the precise administration papers the British Columbia regulation branch will require from me? I have a original profile and set of skills that fit really well the job offer.
Any advise on this ? Should I just follow the process and provide thoroughly all that's requested from me?
It seems to me that applying for certification means paying the certification fee first, but what if I don't know precisely what documents to send ? What if my profile makes it impossible to get it right because I have to guess what to send ? Should I leave it to the immigration initiative to request or sort out ?

Many thanks,
Kind regards,

Dan


----------

